# Update on my planted 125



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Alright, here's some shots from today. Tank needs trimming and rescaping. Camera is doing something weird and I was playing with new lighting techniques so the color was off. I did my best to correct it in photoshop, but some pictures still look really funky or have bad color.

Enjoy. If you have questions ask away.

Tank:

























Fish:


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

they is no world to describe your tank! awsome man.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

In the first picture what is the big leafed plant on the right? Is it a type of anubias?
What type of fish do you have in the tank? What if any fish do you have as a cleaning crew?
What dosing technique are you using? Are you having any algae problems?
I think your scape is







would this style be considered dutch style? 
Sorry for all the questions, just curious what is working for you.
I've really gotten into planting lately and hope to have a tank as awesome as yours! Thanks for the update!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice tank!


----------



## peeteyPee (Jan 21, 2006)

You are da mon, mon.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

BigChuckP said:


> In the first picture what is the big leafed plant on the right? Is it a type of anubias?
> What type of fish do you have in the tank? What if any fish do you have as a cleaning crew?
> What dosing technique are you using? Are you having any algae problems?
> I think your scape is
> ...


If you're refering to the darker green plant attached to the driftwood, it's Anubias barteri ''coffeefolia'. The light green plant is Nymphoides 'Tiawan"

Fish= 
12 various rainbowfish (boesemani, bleheri, praecox, parkinsoni, lacustris, herbertaxelrodi)
6 Cardinal Tetras
6 Gold tetras
5-15 Ottocinclus
5-15 Amano Shrimp
3 Sparkling gourami
3 Pseudomugil furcatus
2 Puntius denisonii
2 Black mollies
1 SAE
1 Bristle nose pleco
1 Dwarf Puffer

Ottocinclus, black mollies and shrimp are my primary cleanup crew. If I could catch that damn SAE, he'd be gone... he's eating my plants.

Algae problems: My main problem right now is something similar to green dust algae. It grows on the glass and plant leaves in a circular shape similar to GSA, but it's easy to scrape off. Now that I've fixed my CO2 issues and stepped up on dosing things seem to be getting better.

Dosing method: EI seems to be working decent.

As far as style goes... I have no clue. It looks Dutch right now because I have it packed full of different species of plants with different colors and textures. I think I'm going to be moving to Iwagumi or Amano style tank if I can force my self to limit the species of plants found in the tank. We'll see how it goes. Tomorrow is going to be trim day and MAYBE rescape day... depends on how artsy I'm feeling.


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

very very nice







, what is the plant on the right of the downoi?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2006)

You actually grew a glosso carpet?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

How's the dwarf puffer doing in that crazy mix?

Also - love your rainbowfish.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

seems like dipyy has some competition.

now all you need is a piranha so you can get rid of those fish. j/k


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

The plant on the right of the downoi is called Ammania sp. 'Bonzai'. It seems to be pretty finicky about having a lot of micro nutrients to keep that red color.

The dwarf puffer is doing great. He keeps my snails in check. No one really messed with him and he doesn't mess with anyone else unless they're snails or baby shrimp(then again all the fish in that tank will go after baby shrimp).

C0Rey: I actually used to have 7 pygos in this tank. They destroyed everything several times when they were pretending to breed. I wanted to do a hardcore planted tank so I got rid of them. I'm contemplating putting an Irritan in a new 46 bow that I'll be setting up when I get the money.

Danny: as far as that glosso goes, I think it's a pain. Stuff grows like a friggen weed. It sends off multipule runners and advances about 3-5 nodes a day in my tank. Once it runs into something it turns around and starts creating layers. I have to rip up the carpet and replant about every 2 months because the bottom portions die out. I'm thinking of replacing it with something else.


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

You sir, are my hero.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

an irratan would die of happines if he got somethinh similar to that.
lol at your faking reds. destroyed plants and no fry hehe.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Sweet tank








I wish we had a local variety of plants. Time to rummage online for some.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Great tank, Gumby!

Sounds like you have dust algea.. that is nothing to worry about, you know that.. it is just a pain to wipe off the glass every week.

This happens in my tank when the CO2 bubble count goes down, and i forget to look..lol

Hey, I'll trade ya a couple stems of Cuba for as many as you would part with the Rotala macrandra 'green'









..do you have any broad leaf stellata for trade?

Rotala colorata for some bonsai ammania?


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Great tank, Gumby!
> 
> Sounds like you have dust algea.. that is nothing to worry about, you know that.. it is just a pain to wipe off the glass every week.
> 
> ...


Give me about 2 weeks and I'll send you more Green macaranda than you'll ever want. The LFS is sick of me bringing the stuff in. I've already got Cuba going like crazy, and the broad leaf stellata is getting to the point that I can trade some within the next week or two. I'd be down for the R. colorata for the Ammania bonsai. Do you have any L. 'pantanal'? How are those Tonia doing that you got?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Gumby said:


> Great tank, Gumby!
> Sounds like you have dust algea.. that is nothing to worry about, you know that.. it is just a pain to wipe off the glass every week.
> This happens in my tank when the CO2 bubble count goes down, and i forget to look..lol
> Hey, I'll trade ya a couple stems of Cuba for as many as you would part with the Rotala macrandra 'green'
> ...


Give me about 2 weeks and I'll send you more Green macaranda than you'll ever want. The LFS is sick of me bringing the stuff in. I've already got Cuba going like crazy, and the broad leaf stellata is getting to the point that I can trade some within the next week or two. I'd be down for the R. colorata for the Ammania bonsai. Do you have any L. 'pantanal'? How are those Tonia doing that you got?
[/quote]
Cool!!!! I will pay for shipping, it will look great in my tank! Love that stuff! Let me know what you want.. I killed my Pantanal and Tonina because I was not able to set up another tank for their liking..







I have 2 tanks that they would do very well in now.. I just didnt have it going on back then








I will get them eventually.. I can send you some E tenellus 'micro' and some Cabomba furcata if you want that.. My repens-rubin isn't doing so good right now for some reason..maybe it will bounce back.. Other than that, I can pay for those plants if you want.. PM me please!


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Nice tank, great colors


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow...really nice tank....even with those gayass fish!!

Just kidding...it looks amazing.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

hey, is your Cuba lanky and sparse looking?

That is how mine looked until I set up a tank with a peat bottom. I have 2.1 watts per gallon of T12 shoplights in there and it is thick, lush, and beautiful!

I'll never set up a tank without some sort of peat bottom again.. for sure.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Looks good. Way over the top for me, but good still.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> hey, is your Cuba lanky and sparse looking?
> 
> That is how mine looked until I set up a tank with a peat bottom. I have 2.1 watts per gallon of T12 shoplights in there and it is thick, lush, and beautiful!
> 
> I'll never set up a tank without some sort of peat bottom again.. for sure.


You should check out Keta-Peat Nuggests


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Absolutely stunning.









I gotta give some of you planted-tank guys mad credit . That can be some dedicated work


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

i have seen these pics before

in the dictionary under "impressive"

you say they are wird looking and wrong color but it looks very nice to me


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> hey, is your Cuba lanky and sparse looking?
> 
> That is how mine looked until I set up a tank with a peat bottom. I have 2.1 watts per gallon of T12 shoplights in there and it is thick, lush, and beautiful!
> 
> I'll never set up a tank without some sort of peat bottom again.. for sure.


You should check out Keta-Peat Nuggests








[/quote]
ill stick to the organic shphagnum peat in a huge bag for like 3 bucks. it will last me forever lol and I wont turn my water into the Boston harbor at Tea time LOL


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks for the comments everyone!

Dippy: The Cuba was looking craptastic prior to figuring out my nutritent problems, kinda leggy and the leaves would curl at the ends. Now that the nutrients are close to where they should be it's looking great. I'll PM ya about the trade.

I'll have to keep that peat bottom in mind. I might do that with the new tank I'm hoping to set up (I've been talking about it forever, might have the money for it soon). I'm hoping to keep some Tonia 'Belem" and some Eriocaulons, so that will probably help me out a lot.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Sweet Tank


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> hey, is your Cuba lanky and sparse looking?
> 
> That is how mine looked until I set up a tank with a peat bottom. I have 2.1 watts per gallon of T12 shoplights in there and it is thick, lush, and beautiful!
> 
> I'll never set up a tank without some sort of peat bottom again.. for sure.


You should check out Keta-Peat Nuggests








[/quote]
ill stick to the organic shphagnum peat in a huge bag for like 3 bucks. it will last me forever lol and I wont turn my water into the Boston harbor at Tea time LOL
[/quote]








So true! Plants sure love Peat tho, dont they


----------



## yourhead (Jan 22, 2006)

It never fails to amaze me with these sweet planted tanks. Great looking tank man! It sure is getting me thinking about making my 55g planted once I move the fish to their larger home. That would allow me to just have a planted tank minus the fish for awhile. Possible add a small serra once I get the tank stable and thriving.

Kind Regards,

Brian


----------

